# Doll House Lighting



## chrisb (Jan 3, 2008)

I just bought a 1 inch scale doll house table lantern. It has a candlelabra type bulb with 2 wires. This bulb looks like a incandecent.
What kind of voltage does this take? Tried a AA battery but no light. The shop I got it at had plugs that go on the wire and i assume that
the doll house must have receptacles for the plugs? I would like to use this for a 7/8 project so i did not bother with the plug. 
Any ideas? Thanks in advance.


----------



## placitassteam (Jan 2, 2008)

The doll house lighting that I have used requires 12 volts. They actually work pretty well on a 9 volt battery if you don't need them bright.


----------



## Madstang (Jan 4, 2008)

Incandesent light are usually not bright unless you use a 100 to 300 watt. So the it looks better dim.

LEDs' are way too bright. For my era of railroading.

Bubba


----------



## Paulus (May 31, 2008)

Most are 12 volts, some (German) brands are 6 volts.
There are some guidelines and even a 'masterclass'video on: Dollhouse Emporium (see also their products).

There are different brands with their own systems. Some use plugs like the ones LGB used in the past, some are slight different. 

CirKit ( click here for website ) even have a complete 1:12 scale electric installation, including wall mounted switches, plug holes, and plugs - all in scale. They produce a wire-tape (so you can easily "wallpaper' over it!) that can be ideal for all other sorts of use.http://www.grsmicroliting.com/
CirKit also brings a special line called "GRS Micro Lighting" for railroading, vehicle lighting and diorama purposes

Paul
http://www.cir-kitconcepts.com/estore5/


----------



## chrisb (Jan 3, 2008)

Thanks for the comments. This lamp is a kerosene table lamp so dim is better. I tried a 9v and it worked good. 
Could this light frun continuos for 2 days on a fresh 9v?


----------



## docwatsonva (Jan 2, 2008)

Chris,

You might want to check out this site.

http://yhst-4107290884353.stores.ya...ting1.html

They sell some very nice lighting fixtures in 1:24 scale. I've purchased several fixtures from them.

Doc


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Chris,

Doc steered me to this site over three years ago when I was looking for lamps for my AMS J&S coaches. I bought the two-arm bell shade chandelier #CK2304. I bought six of them. Very nice looking lamp and very close to what the D&RGW used in the 1880's.


----------



## docwatsonva (Jan 2, 2008)

Chris,

Here are a couple of photos of the 1/2" (1:24) scale lamps from the site mentioned above.

Several varieties:










Lamps installed in my Private Car:










I run mine off a 9V battery. The lights are bright enough.

Doc


----------

